# What your big 5 trait score?



## ChadpreetCreator (Jan 2, 2021)

The Big 5 test is a taxonomical grouping of personalilty traits, such as


openness to experience (inventive/curious vs. consistent/cautious)
conscientiousness (efficient/organized vs. extravagant/careless)
extraversion (outgoing/energetic vs. solitary/reserved)
agreeableness (friendly/compassionate vs. challenging/callous)
neuroticism
Unlike MBTI and other similar tests, it's been verified with factor and regression analysis on numerous occasions. These traits, along with general intelligence (g) has been proven to be a vital factor in determining career progression and life success. What do you score in these five traits? I'm presuming looksmaxxers are on average more neurotic, less agreeable and more introverted than the general population, with varying amounts of consceicetionuess. This is because some of us are lazy rotters whilst others are diligently gymcelling and surgerymaxxing. We are also more open than the general population. How else could you accept the nilhistic implications of the blackpill?


----------



## Biggdink (Jan 2, 2021)

Can you change your 5 traits ?


----------



## ChadpreetCreator (Jan 2, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Can you change your 5 traits ?


Yes, but it's very difficult.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jan 2, 2021)

Idk where to take it


----------



## ChadpreetCreator (Jan 2, 2021)

my score


----------



## ChadpreetCreator (Jan 2, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Idk where to take it








Big Five Personality Test


Interactive personality measuring the big five personality traits.



openpsychometrics.org


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jan 2, 2021)

ChadpreetCreator said:


> my score


Wheres neuroticism?


----------



## ChadpreetCreator (Jan 2, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> Wheres neuroticism?


emotional stability, I have fucking foid levels JFL


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## TheAnomaly (Jan 2, 2021)

This


----------



## ChadpreetCreator (Jan 2, 2021)

Fascinating. Any High IQ statcels here?


----------



## Deleted member 5304 (Jan 2, 2021)

i don't have the pic but i had neuroticism as the highest one


----------



## yorker12 (Jan 2, 2021)

Computer science nerd hardmaxxing.


----------



## ChadpreetCreator (Jan 2, 2021)

yorker12 said:


> View attachment 907434
> 
> Computer science nerd hardmaxxing.


This is the best one for life success


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Copeful (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## BigBoy (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 2, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 907476


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 2, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


>


Mirin yours tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 2, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Mirin yours tbh


I was fat throughout childhood so being giga extraverted was a must


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jan 2, 2021)

austrianvirgin said:


> I was fat throughout childhood so being giga extraverted was a must


Same jfl


----------



## WTFCGod (Jan 2, 2021)

Not gonna take a test but I remember my agreeableness was low asf


----------



## Pillarman (Jan 2, 2021)

what a cope


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11671 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 2, 2021)

Big 5 you need
Hunter eyes
Square jaw and cheekbones
Height
Frame and shoulders
Big dick


----------



## Deleted member 3130 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## ChadpreetCreator (Jan 3, 2021)

Pillarman said:


> what a cope


an introverted neurotic chad would get mogged by an extroverted hard working, open high tier normie- chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Jan 3, 2021)

I’m average in extroversion, average in agreeableness, low in contentiousness, high in neuroticism and high in openness


----------



## Pillarman (Jan 3, 2021)

ChadpreetCreator said:


> an introverted neurotic chad would get mogged by an extroverted hard working, open high tier normie- chadlite


yes but test is cope


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Jan 3, 2021)

You want them all high except for 3


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 3, 2021)

Jk257 said:


> You want them all high except for 3


bruh thats more than half of the traits


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Jan 3, 2021)

BigBoy said:


> bruh thats more than half of the traits


Yeah. All apart from agreeableness


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jan 3, 2021)

Jk257 said:


> Yeah. All apart from agreeableness


conscientiousness and emotional stability are the most necessary the rest are meh and can easily be worked around


----------



## IdiAmin (Jan 3, 2021)

High in extroversion, high in emotional stability, low in agreeableness and conscientiousness and medium in imagination


----------



## BigBoy (Jan 3, 2021)

Interesting how everyone here is average to low in agreeableness.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 3, 2021)

TheAnomaly said:


> This


same


----------



## l0st@sea (Jan 3, 2021)

over for me


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Jan 3, 2021)

Extroversion 2


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jan 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 907476


same

High extraversion
Low emotional stability tho
very low agreeableness
very low conscientiousness
very high openess


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jan 3, 2021)

*



*


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Jan 3, 2021)

Extroversion 23:d percentile
Neuroticism 98th percentile
Agreeableness 52nd percentile
Conscientiousness 18th percentile
Openess 78th percentile


----------



## ChadpreetCreator (Jan 4, 2021)

africancel said:


> conscientiousness and emotional stability are the most necessary the rest are meh and can easily be worked around


closed minded introverts are fucking boring


----------



## Soalian (Jan 4, 2021)

My guess is main problem for most users here is high Neuroticism.


----------



## ChadpreetCreator (Jan 4, 2021)

Soalian said:


> My guess is main problem for most users here is high Neuroticism.


What makes it's so funny is that high neuorticisim is a foid trait. JFL! So much for high T looksmaxxers.


----------



## Soalian (Jan 4, 2021)

ChadpreetCreator said:


> What makes it's so funny is that high neuorticisim is a foid trait. JFL! So much for high T looksmaxxers.


Let's put the hormonal hypothesis aside for a bit,

because, let's face it, you can be high-T, but feel and behave like a pussy out there.

You cannot face the mindfuckery of this Clown world today, as a Young man in the West,

if your internal world is just pure chaos and instability.

You need to balance out the chaotic structure of the World today, the latent uncertainty and complexity of things,

with a certain degree of stability, in your mind.

I know it's incredibly hard to achieve,

when all you feel is sexual frustration, and the pervading feeling that you've been robbed, genetically speaking.


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 4, 2021)

idk 
I just remember that i had low conscientiousness and high neuroticism which is basically a death sentence for achieving anything in life


----------



## IEmogger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Mastermind (Jan 4, 2021)

Stop believing in this bullshit and embrace raw performance and personal career as the sole indicator of success.

Remember the average normie has "a great personality" yet is an incel and a wagecuck.


----------

